# My has method with variations.



## marcnh (May 30, 2009)

Hey all.  I have been reading that it is hard for a lot of people to find good hash.  I would like to tell you at this moment about my methods and what I have learned.  There is also a no bubble bag method at the end.  I have always used a mix of trim and fan leaves because that's all I could ever find.  I don't do any dry sifting.

My method uses bubble bags and a "wonder washer" portable washing machine.  I think you get less green than using a drill.  This machine works similar to the hash mixing machines sold for much more.  This is my method. 

I:
1 put two handfuls of trim in the wonder washer, a layer of ice, more trim, more ice.  I then add my cold water. add just enough water so everything can stir well, but you can hear the ice cubes grinding a lot.  run it for 15 minutes.
2 run through the bubble bags, rinse what I will collect from the 73, 45 and 25 micron bags with clean water, and scoop out onto a bunch of coffee filters. if it looks ok and not too green, I dry it, if not, read below about extracting vege matter as I call it.
3 dry completely. 
4 collect hash into a cellophane cigarette pack wrapper. wrap tightly with tape. either heat up slightly and press hard, or put it in my shoe and walk around for a few hours.

My tips:

Fan leaves are tough because sometimes the hash is good and sometimes it's just way too green.  You just have to try and see.

It's always better to use less trim and more water and ice on each load of you are not sure. This prevents the trim from clumping up and you get less green.

Use the coldest water you can.  This ends up in needing less ice.

To remove vege matter or concentrate your hash, when you scoop it out of the bubble bags, but it right into a bucket of clean water or a jar that you can put a lid on, stir or shake vigorously until the water gets green.  Let the has settle to the bottom for a few hours.  Pour most of the water out but watch carefully so you don't pour hash out.  Once you are at this point you can add more water and go through the process again, or if you are satisfied you can pour into a coffee filter or a 25 micron bubble bag to collect the purified hash.  Sometimes you will get some smaller trichomes being caught up in the bubbles when you stir, but it's not that much, probably a few percent.

Don't throw away your processed trim right away.  Try running it another time, you might get more good hash.  You can even sometimes run more water through it in your bags to see if any trichomes are caught up in the trim and haven't been flushed out - this being especially helpful in increasing your yield if you have used too much trim in one load.

Dry your hash completely on coffee filters or cardboard with light air circulation. If you press wet hash it's sticky and can mold. 

Let your trim soak for at least 15 minutes prior to stirring.  This allows the leaves and bud to soak up some water so they don't break apart so much when stirring thus giving you better hash.  You can even soak all of your trim prior.

Stir until you start seeing a lot of foam.  I don't know why, but this is a very good indicator that you have stirred enough.  But the foam is also why I rinse my hash.

Sometimes if you're using bubble bags and your trichomes are small, you will need the 25 micron bag.  If you don't have the 25 micron or even worse a 45 micron you could be dumping a lot of hash down the drain.  If you are not sure, stir your waste water and put it into a glass jar, let it settle for a few hours and look at the bottom.  If you see what looks like sand, thats hash, don't dump it down the drain.

Another method is "the gumby method" of making hash. I saw it on youtube.  You need only simple tools for this.  Just look up "The Amazing Gumby"  Hash, Hashish,Bubblehash, Method", or just "gumby hash".  I used panty hose to strain for the method and it worked great.  I just wouldn't press wet hash like he did.  It will take forever to dry.

The best hash I made was from c99.

That's about it, hope this helps and makes sense.   :ccc:  Any questions?


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 30, 2009)

Great method Marcnh 

Is this what you used?

eace:


----------



## marcnh (May 30, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Great method Marcnh
> 
> Is this what you used?
> 
> eace:



Yes, exactly.  It has a 15 minute timer and hi/lo setting.  It goes one way for about 10 seconds then the other ect.  I love it.


----------

